# Free Xbox 360 and PS3 Repairs



## Devin (Jul 2, 2012)

Service is suspended until further notice.​


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

*Lives in UK*

heck my xbox will never break!


----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2012)

I still have a few things to add on. What/how you should send it, have insurance on it or not, etc. I can/will ship international, however with the cost of it. You might as well send it to somone in your area, and there's no way I'm going to do a ton of Xbox's or PS3s for one person. I'm not a free way of fixing up Xboxs off eBAY, so you can make a quick buck.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you think you could fix the formatting for those of us in the dark theme? Also, better word choice for "not mandatory" would be "optional" lol.  

Great service though.


----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Do you think you could fix the formatting for those of us in the dark theme? Also, better word choice for "not mandatory" would be "optional" lol.
> 
> Great service though.



Done, and how so? Just change the bolded words to a different color?


----------



## Coto (Jul 2, 2012)

E3 flasher can update its firmware, and it's tied to one-PS3-only. There's an update which will let you use your E3 to downgrade/flash/backup on more PS3s.
PS3 has NAND and on later Slim models NOR, not all PS3s can be downgraded to a up-to-date method of cfw (3.55 for now). This means, some can't handle 3.55 ofw because of newer hardware and will brick instantly.

E3 has a solderless NOR clip, which you can *by pressing the clip against the chip a little* do the E3 perform restore/rewrite flash images to NOR. Unfortunately, NAND will require soldering points to an E3 NAND base-like adapter...
--

Nice iniciative Devin, you've got all my support from here!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol looks like this:


Spoiler












To remove the formatting, just highlight all of the text and hit the erase button in the top right corner of the editor.


----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2012)

Fixed. Somone should really finish the dark theme. I like it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice comma placement.

I'm here to claim my free Xbox 360, please.


----------



## Devin (Jul 2, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> Nice comma placement.
> 
> I'm here to claim my free Xbox 360, please.



It's in the mail.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 3, 2012)

Immediate Reaction

Seriously, you're being way too nice here. Console repairs out of the kindness of your heart? You must be Dev-out of your mind!


----------



## Devin (Jul 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Immediate Reaction
> 
> Seriously, you're being way too nice here. Console repairs out of the kindness of your heart? You must be Dev-out of your mind!



It's really not even that much, the only cost comes from the material needed. I like tinkering, so I consider that a reward, as well as a nice PM saying they got the Xbox/PS3 all nice and safe in working order.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 3, 2012)

The limit on the trading forum (and therefore the Feedback section) is 100 posts, not 500.

I could just edit that myself but then how will you learn?


----------



## Zaertix (Jul 3, 2012)

Devin..... Me you.. PM pretty much now.


----------



## Devin (Jul 3, 2012)

Just another thing I'll have to update is, that for Xbox 360's/PS3s I have everything I need. A controller, AV cable, and a 203w power supply (Normal PS3 power cable.) So all you're going to need to send is the console itself.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 4, 2012)

You might want to take a look at this


----------



## Devin (Jul 4, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> You might want to take a look at this



Looks like a 4th of July sale. I'd need to raise $38.21 for the tools need for free RGH service, and $60~ for free Disc Drive flashing. $47 for PS3 downgrades, if I can use the Progskeet.

Thanks.


----------



## Devin (Aug 8, 2012)

Got a review for the X360 USB Pro v2 coming in tomorrow, so I'll update the original post with Free Xbox 360 Disc Flashing/ Drive Key Extraction.

Oh, and my new printer will be here tomorrow. My apologies for those who have been waiting.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'll have to take advantage of this when I get the chance (That is if I can!). One of my 360s needs a disc drive laser replacement, and my friend gave me his brother's RROD system to pull the laser out of it, so I essentially have 2 broken, but fixable 360s.


----------



## Devin (Aug 8, 2012)

Team Fail said:


> I'll have to take advantage of this when I get the chance (That is if I can!). One of my 360s needs a disc drive laser replacement, and my friend gave me his brother's RROD system to pull the laser out of it, so I essentially have 2 broken, but fixable 360s.



Feel free to, but just thinking about the pricing of me shipping Scott105 a Xbox 360 of mine to Canada was quite hefty.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 8, 2012)

This is honestly very generous of you. I might need to take you up on this, since my 2010 360 is having random freezes and sketchy audio sometimes. (not sure when it red rings when these things start happening, but I'm sure it's soon enough.)

I just have one question. If I send it in, do you need the cables along with it, or just the box? Also, do you fix the disc drive sticking issue? (Disc drive refuses to open when there isn't a disc in the drive, and you have to push on the door a certain way to get it open)

If you would be able to take care of both items, I would be willing to make a good donation when the time comes.

Okay, that was more than one question.


----------



## loco365 (Aug 8, 2012)

Devin said:


> Team Fail said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have to take advantage of this when I get the chance (That is if I can!). One of my 360s needs a disc drive laser replacement, and my friend gave me his brother's RROD system to pull the laser out of it, so I essentially have 2 broken, but fixable 360s.
> ...


Well, I am looking for a job so I'll stash away a nice amount of spare cash.


----------



## Devin (Aug 8, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This is honestly very generous of you. I might need to take you up on this, since my 2010 360 is having random freezes and sketchy audio sometimes. (not sure when it red rings when these things start happening, but I'm sure it's soon enough.)
> 
> I just have one question. If I send it in, do you need the cables along with it, or just the box? Also, do you fix the disc drive sticking issue? (Disc drive refuses to open when there isn't a disc in the drive, and you have to push on the door a certain way to get it open)
> 
> If you would be able to take care of both items, I would be willing to make a good donation when the time comes.



I'd just need the console. I have AV cables, as well as a universal 203w power supply. As for the disc drive issue, I haven't fixed any with that issue but I'd be will to have a look.  Zaertix metioned sending a few Xbox's my way to be fixed, and if I can't fix them that I could use the parts. Not sure if the disc drive is included in that offer, but I'd definitely be will to install them into Temper's Xbox 360's with broken disc drives.


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

*ahem* It'd be nice for a sticky, or something.

Just wanted to say I took some monies out of my pocket and bought a fiber scratching brush, and Xacto Knife as well as some more solder. So that I can flash Xbox 360 Slim Xbox's.


----------



## Walker D (Aug 17, 2012)

Somebody needs to mail a hot girl just to hug this guy

Good initiative Devin


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Somebody needs to mail a hot girl just to hug this guy
> 
> Good initiative Devin



Heh, I've got that bit covered. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > This is honestly very generous of you. I might need to take you up on this, since my 2010 360 is having random freezes and sketchy audio sometimes. (not sure when it red rings when these things start happening, but I'm sure it's soon enough.)
> ...



Drives will be included with every box. They've all been disassembled so I'm unsure what goes with what, but I do have all the drives for all the boxes.

I'm doing inventory on all my equipment and then I'll be working on mailing them out to Devin


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

That'd be great. Just let me know. As a sort of off topic thing, I reviewed a game in the Review section I want you to check out to see if that's what you're looking for your website. I managed to review it a day before it's release date.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 17, 2012)

If I find the time to go through my collection of 360's that I've picked up over the years I think I might have a few to send your way that could be used for spare parts. I have about 6 or so and I know that at least 2 are total fubar and need reballed in order to be fixed. The others just need some minor shit I think and as I've gotten pretty lazy in the last year or so I might take you up on your service.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 17, 2012)

You should learn to fix other devices other than the Xbox 360/PS3. That way, you'll have more experience in electronics. You could even start building test projects with PCBs.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2012)

@devin how hot does the heat gun have to get to? My dad has one and was wondering for future purposes , Idk what kind but I can check the temp with an ir temp gun


----------



## Unagi (Aug 17, 2012)

-___-'' I might need my 360 to be flashed again to the latest 3.0 because I'm still truncating my XGD3 games. Do I get any special offers?


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

tom10122 said:


> @devin how hot does the heat gun have to get to? My dad has one and was wondering for future purposes , Idk what kind but I can check the temp with an ir temp gun



I tend to put it around 200C to start it out. Simply because that's the lowest temp on my Rework Station. I've read that you should definitely start it out at a lower temp to be more careful, and slowly go up.



Unagi said:


> -___-'' I might need my 360 to be flashed again to the latest 3.0 because I'm still truncating my XGD3 games. Do I get any special offers?



Aha sure send it over. I can't do any special offers, considering all I charge is shipping.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> tom10122 said:
> 
> 
> > @devin how hot does the heat gun have to get to? My dad has one and was wondering for future purposes , Idk what kind but I can check the temp with an ir temp gun
> ...


Lol it only has a heat and cool setting so I probably need to do some tinkering but good to know, I had a friend that got rrod and didn't tell me , I later found out he smashed it with a hammer and bought a new one   I didn't bother telling him It could've been fixed with some heat  after he did it.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 17, 2012)

I would just need my USB popper or whatever you call it fixed... The thing that springs up when you take out USB 
Also disc tray issues...
Xbox 360


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

jonthedit said:


> I would just need my USB popper or whatever you call it fixed... The thing that springs up when you take out USB
> Also disc tray issues...
> Xbox 360



USB Port cover. Most of my 360s have the spring that pops it back it missing. As for the disc tray issues, shouldn't be a problem to fix. I may have a spare faceplate with springs around here that I can swap with your one without a spring.


----------



## jonthedit (Aug 17, 2012)

Devin said:


> jonthedit said:
> 
> 
> > I would just need my USB popper or whatever you call it fixed... The thing that springs up when you take out USB
> ...


Sorry about that last post. I was typing on a mobile device.

USB Cover Issue:
Description: USB port cover won't pop back up in the front (as you said, probably the spring)

Disc Tray issue :
Description: Has loud ringing sounds when reading discs. When opening the tray the disc will continue to spin while making grinding sounds (does not damage the disc, surprisingly).

I assume a stopper is out of place or something along those lines. I've never had any issues with my Xbox 360 for over 2 years. (since I bought it). It's an elite (standard one). It was never dropped, barely moved (only room-to-room carefully) and it randomly started the disc tray issue. It's not much of a problem, but more of an annoyance, as it makes the Xbox much louder.


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

Not a problem. If I can't fix your drive issue I have a replacement drive here waiting that would fix it up. And I have a spare faceplate somewhere with a working USB Port cover.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 17, 2012)

tl:dr

MAY YOU FIX MY PS3 THAT DOESN'T READ DISCS PWEEZ?
naw, that aint nice... Hmm re sentence!

Well, i didn't want to read all of that, so may you please repair my PS3 that does not read discs?


----------



## Devin (Aug 17, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> tl:dr
> 
> MAY YOU FIX MY PS3 THAT DOESN'T READ DISCS PWEEZ?
> naw, that aint nice... Hmm re sentence!
> ...



I can take a look, but it might need a replacement lens/disc drive. Of which you would have to buy as I don't have any spare PS3s around.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 21, 2012)

So are you doing 360 drive flashing again? If so, I might be interested in sending my console your way sometime in the next week or two, if your workload's not too heavy.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok ok ok ok im PMing you RIGHT NOW


----------



## Devin (Aug 21, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> So are you doing 360 drive flashing again? If so, I might be interested in sending my console your way sometime in the next week or two, if your workload's not too heavy.



Yep, and not at all.



BortzANATOR said:


> Ok ok ok ok im PMing you RIGHT NOW



Responding to it now.


----------



## Devin (Aug 22, 2012)

Feedback from a member.



			
				flame6753 said:
			
		

> No problem man, thanks!
> 
> Sent my dvd logic board that I was having trouble with to Devin, and he retreived the keys and sent them to me the very same day that he received the item. Life saver! -flame6753


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 22, 2012)

Are you able to flash if I have the newest dashboard? The beta one.. Can't tell you the version number. Not near my box.


----------



## Devin (Aug 22, 2012)

Mchief298 said:


> Are you able to flash if I have the newest dashboard? The beta one.. Can't tell you the version number. Not near my box.



Ah yup.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Aug 23, 2012)

Devin said:


> Walker D said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody needs to mail a hot girl just to hug this guy
> ...


Someone sent you a hot girl through the mail?
Weird.


----------



## Chase.Collins19 (Aug 23, 2012)

To anyone who is curious about doing this i would highly recommend it. I shipped the disk drive to get flashed for about $11 and Devin received it, flashed it, and shipped it out next day. He was very responsive and helpful (as I didn't know too much about the whole flashing scene). All in all it was a very smooth experience.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 23, 2012)

You can trust him. Devin's the most honest guy I know on here.


----------



## Devin (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks you both. Glad to hear everything's running smooth.


----------



## Windaga (Aug 23, 2012)

Sent you a PM 

This really is an awesome service.


----------



## Devin (Aug 23, 2012)

Replied.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey Devin, I have a 360 Elite with a freezing problem that I'm going to sell on eBay next week.
Although I would like to keep it and send it to you, it'll probably be a waste since I rarely play it anyway.
So I was wondering if I could recommend your repair service to the buyer.
Probably a stupid question but since I probably won't fix it, someone who is willing to buy it could either repair it their self or send it to you.


----------



## Devin (Aug 26, 2012)

Hm. Hitting the boundary a little bit, but I would. They have to sign up for a account. Just as long as I'm not repairing it for you to sell on eBAY we're fine.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 26, 2012)

Kiaku said:


> You should learn to fix other devices other than the Xbox 360/PS3. That way, you'll have more experience in electronics. You could even start building test projects with PCBs.



Yeah you wouldn't happen to know of free Coleco Gemini repair? heh.


----------



## Devin (Aug 26, 2012)

Lumstar said:


> Kiaku said:
> 
> 
> > You should learn to fix other devices other than the Xbox 360/PS3. That way, you'll have more experience in electronics. You could even start building test projects with PCBs.
> ...



I should start to dabble in repairing other devices. When I get the resources to accomplish such things and get good at them I'll definitely start doing that.


----------



## kylster (Sep 3, 2012)

Do you know how to compile the necessary tools to turn convert a P$3 from CEX to DEX? I know it's pretty simple but seeing as I do not know how to compile this would be helpful 
Currently I'm running  CFW 3.55 ReBug

All I need is the 1st initial step of acutually getting the DEX CFW on there.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 3, 2012)

How close do you live to Disney World?


----------



## Devin (Sep 3, 2012)

kylster said:


> Do you know how to compile the necessary tools to turn convert a P$3 from CEX to DEX? I know it's pretty simple but seeing as I do not know how to compile this would be helpful
> Currently I'm running  CFW 3.55 ReBug
> 
> All I need is the 1st initial step of acutually getting the DEX CFW on there.



I'll look up how to. IIRC it doesn't require any external tools. I'll get back to you on that.



CCNaru said:


> How close do you live to Disney World?



Aha, I'm about 2 hours from Disney World.


----------



## CCNaru (Sep 3, 2012)

I started working at DW and I was wondering if I could drop by. too long :X


----------



## Devin (Sep 3, 2012)

CCNaru said:


> I started working at DW and I was wondering if I could drop by. too long :X



Nice! So when we go there next time you're the guy to PM for a discount? XD


----------



## kylster (Sep 3, 2012)

Devin said:


> kylster said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how to compile the necessary tools to turn convert a P$3 from CEX to DEX? I know it's pretty simple but seeing as I do not know how to compile this would be helpful
> ...



Yeah the only thing that will be needed is my P$3 IP address when compiling the code & that's the part I get stumped on(well the whole compiling side). Other then that it's just a matter of FTP'ing into my P$3 and dropping some files if I'm not mistaken; still I would pay $ to get it done lol


----------



## Devin (Sep 3, 2012)

kylster said:


> Devin said:
> 
> 
> > kylster said:
> ...



Holy if I'm reading this guide correctly there's quite a bit of steps but I'd be willing to install it for you. PM me.


----------



## Devin (Sep 9, 2012)

Everyone's stuff will be shipped tomorrow. Since there's no pickup today, as it's Sunday here.

On a side note I need to order some more tape. XD Sending out all these packages, I think I need to buy a bigger set next time.


----------



## kylster (Sep 14, 2012)

Just got my package today; he was very prompt & communicated very well via PM's. I would recommend his service & if anyone is interested to know what service he had done for me just click on the spoiler.



Spoiler



CEX2DEX P$3 conversion
Albeit I just got it back today I don't see much of a difference between dex/cex but then again I don't have much time to play with it; the main point is I lost absolutly nothing & the games I tried playing that worked with my cex console all work with my dex console.



Yoda says "Definitely you can trust him you can"


----------



## Devin (Sep 14, 2012)

kylster said:


> Just got my package today; he was very prompt & communicated very well via PM's. I would recommend his service & if anyone is interested to know what service he had done for me just click on the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right. I completely forgot it was to arrive today. Glad everything's safe, and sound. Whenever you friend wants to PM me about the broken DS, and such is fine.


----------



## kylster (Sep 15, 2012)

Devin said:


> kylster said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my package today; he was very prompt & communicated very well via PM's. I would recommend his service & if anyone is interested to know what service he had done for me just click on the spoiler.
> ...


Well USPS originally said Friday, then they changed it to Monday so I was a little suprised to receive it earlier then what they later said.  Still freaking awesome! Going to get some shut-eye right now but later tomorrow I'm going to get FF13-2 working properly 

As far as my friend goes I'll actually be working at his store monday/tuesday so I'll speak to him there.


----------



## Devin (Sep 28, 2012)

Repairs, and flashes sent out. Expect them soon.


----------



## Devin (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm out of thermal paste. So no  more RRoD/YLoD repairs until I can get some more. 

If anyone wants to donate any amount. (Which would be helpful. Even if a penny. ) PM me for my Paypal email address.

Thanks!


----------



## Zombie_X (Sep 30, 2012)

Devin,

How long is the turn around time if you were to work on my PS3? Just wondering as I have the YLOD on my old 40GB model from 2008. I know you said you are out of past but may I ask what type of thermal paste you are using? I recommend Arctic Silver, but that's probably what you have..


----------



## Devin (Sep 30, 2012)

Zombie_X said:


> Devin,
> 
> How long is the turn around time if you were to work on my PS3? Just wondering as I have the YLOD on my old 40GB model from 2008. I know you said you are out of past but may I ask what type of thermal paste you are using? I recommend Arctic Silver, but that's probably what you have..



I attempt to repair a item the same day I get it in the mail. If the attempt is sucessful, or even if it fails the item is always in the mailbox the next day. 

I was originally using a cheaper paste, but now I use arctic silver for repairs. Of which I'm currently out of.


----------



## suppow (Oct 15, 2012)

this might not be a right thread to ask, but i'll give it a shot - are there any small electronics soldering pens you would recommend on ebay?


----------



## kylster (Nov 3, 2012)

I know the thread stats xbox360/ps3 repairs but he is also capable of PSP maintenance. Seems my wife stuck the PSP under the bed and well when I woke up I somehow stepped on the PSP supposedly under the bed and got yelled at lol.... Well Sir Devin has come to the rescue! once again. I ordered a new screen for my PSP 1000 sent it in and surprisingly the new screen was broke  but him being a generous guy (which I wouldn't expect him to do this all the time or at all again) took off his old PSP screen and used it as a replacement for mine. This itself is unexpected and rare for any individual to do so; I wouldn't have mind buying a new screen. He was also professional enough to record a video of the findings. definitely a plus/like on his end. I use the word professional cause not a lot of people would go to this extent.


----------



## OnlySilver (Nov 8, 2012)

I was just wondering if you are still doing ps3 YLOD repairs and if so what is the cost to ship it out to you? and also what is the cost for artic silver thermal past?


----------



## kylster (Nov 8, 2012)

OnlySilver said:


> I was just wondering if you are still doing ps3 YLOD repairs and if so what is the cost to ship it out to you? and also what is the cost for artic silver thermal past?


Repairs should be free unless he changed the 1st post & also if he has the materials but he does accept donation via paypal  Shipping cost depends on you when you ship out how much it's going to cost best bet is to do do FLAT RATE from USPS you will also have to pay shipping back to.

I've gotten 2 services done from him; his last where he went above and beyond for me really unexpected but greatly appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/Arctic-Silver...B002CZAPUQ/ref=pd_cp_pc_3/184-1156972-7892242
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007


----------



## Devin (Nov 14, 2012)

What kylster said. All repairs have been sent back out.


----------



## Devin (Nov 15, 2012)

A couple 360s came in today. Flashed/Repaired them, they'll be shipped tomorrow most likely.


----------



## kylster (Nov 15, 2012)

Dude exactly how easy is this to do for you? It seems almost 1st nature to you


----------



## Devin (Dec 10, 2012)

Service is suspended until further notice.


----------



## kylster (Dec 10, 2012)

Devin said:


> Service is suspended until further notice.


Hope everything is ok  Merry X-mas; also just updated my status but you won't hear from me till march after this, you know why lol


----------

